# HO T5 lights from prolighting.com... Awesome deal!



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried these lights?...
http://www.prolighting.com/4lat5flhibay.html
This seems like a great light at an amazing price!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It does look promising. It might be worth it to give it a try.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

hmm, I'll have to bookmark that site.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd suspect moisture might be a problem- they were developed for indoor ceiling fixtures?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

For just about $30 more

http://www.aquacave.com/sun-blaze-t-5-48-lightbr-fixture-4-x-59w-lampsbr-by-sunlight-supply-698.html


----------

